# D40 Wired Remote anyone?



## hrdcorbassfishin (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi, I'm looking for a wired remote shutter release for my Nikon D40. I can only find wireless, but I want to stay away from them. Any model numbers or links to a decent, afforadable wired remote? Thanks


----------



## Garbz (Feb 2, 2008)

Does the D40 have a wired remote socket?


----------



## jedithebomber (Feb 2, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Does the D40 have a wired remote socket?



Nope, wireless remote is the only way to go... 

Good news here is when you upgrade as long as you stay with nikon you can continue to use the remote.


----------

